# Duck Hunt with Sgrem - II ...duck gumbo anyone?



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Had another nice hunt with Sgrem. Simple quick hunt with a limit of redheads. My girlfriend's son really likes the experience, I think he gets bored with fishing. I have never seen so many flocks of redheads in my life, LOL! It was a very foggy morning and that pushed the birds against the shoreline. Boy they were a flying!

The bonus on this hunt was Captain Dave made duck gumbo for everyone. Here is the full report on that:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2483706


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going guys. You probably should have left the redheads in the marsh and ate the decoys, they would taste better. But then again, Captain Dave can make a gourmet meal out of anything.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Best part of those Redheads is the innards... biggest gizzard and heart ever in a small bird!! Good eatin' too... much better than the outside parts...  Of course with a good roux, even the decoys eat good!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Best part of those Redheads is the innards... biggest gizzard and heart ever in a small bird!! Good eatin' too... much better than the outside parts...  Of course with a good roux, even the decoys eat good!


I gutted and feathered the ducks, is that what that big ole tennis ball looking thing was :brew:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol
Always have a great time with you and your guys! Glad we were able to put together some successful hunts this season. That was absolutely the best flights i have seen all year. Great trip.

....and great eats. We like the redheads....good eating.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Lol
> That was absolutely the best flights I have seen all year. Great trip.


Indeed! I intended to post this picture, but did not. This was taken with my Samsung phone and had to zoom in. This was how it was, crazy 

Thanks bro!


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Boykin*

Just got my Boykin in September - love him. Who do you use for training?

Thanks,
SKelly


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I trained Matty. Of course Im biased but those that have hunted over her have told me she is impressive. I am no full time pro dog trainer. Have worked with numerous ambitious owners that have the passion and time to train their dogs. Etc. I have trained a few. She is only 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I trained Matty. Of course Im biased but those that have hunted over her have told me she is impressive. I am no full time pro dog trainer. Have worked with numerous ambitious owners that have the passion and time to train their dogs. Etc. I have trained a few.


I work with him every night but will be sending him off in March as i probably need some training of my own. I know of two guys that specifically work with Boykins but just looking for a recommendation if you had one. Thanks.

SKelly


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dang the gumbo ooks right on. Nice job on the ducks too!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Them Redheads are almost as tasty as a Spoonbill after you wash your mouth out with terpentine. 

Sounds like y'all had a great shoot!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

skelly said:


> I work with him every night but will be sending him off in March as i probably need some training of my own. I know of two guys that specifically work with Boykins but just looking for a recommendation if you had one. Thanks.
> 
> SKelly


I would recommend me. Lol
Most trainable dogs i have ever worked with. If you have 10-15 minutes twice a day I can give you most of the tools to get your buddy where you want. I have 4 people on the list for when I get Matty bred they want trained pups as wrll.
Now if you want trophies and field trial certs and go down that path then yes you need a full time trainer to prep for those exercises.

I would never send mine away for training. The bonding and pride i have in seeing her do her thing is too rewarding. Come hunt w me and see for yourself. You can do it. Ive been asked how did i get my cat to pick up those geese. She is 1.5 years old....full grown 28 pounds.

Dogs are easy....its always the people that suck lol.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I trained Matty. Of course Im biased but those that have hunted over her have told me she is impressive. I am no full time pro dog trainer. Have worked with numerous ambitious owners that have the passion and time to train their dogs. Etc. I have trained a few. She is only 1.5 yrs old.


Great pics! i'm excited for what's to come!!

SKelly


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I would recommend me. Lol
> Most trainable dogs i have ever worked with. If you have 10-15 minutes twice a day I can give you most of the tools to get your buddy where you want. I have 4 people on the list for when I get Matty bred they want trained pups as wrll.
> Now if you want trophies and field trial certs and go down that path then yes you need a full time trainer to prep for those exercises.
> 
> ...


Sent PM


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

sgrem said:


> I would recommend me. Lol
> Most trainable dogs i have ever worked with. If you have 10-15 minutes twice a day I can give you most of the tools to get your buddy where you want. I have 4 people on the list for when I get Matty bred they want trained pups as wrll.
> Now if you want trophies and field trial certs and go down that path then yes you need a full time trainer to prep for those exercises.
> 
> ...


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

*Duck Gumbo*

:flag:
Gumbo Bowl looks great !! Any chance on sharing your recipe ?


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> Nice going guys. You probably should have left the redheads in the marsh and ate the decoys, they would taste better. But then again, Captain Dave can make a gourmet meal out of anything.


lol


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

skelly said:


> I work with him every night but will be sending him off in March as i probably need some training of my own. I know of two guys that specifically work with Boykins but just looking for a recommendation if you had one. Thanks.
> 
> SKelly


I have a boykin as well, if she wasn't gunshy I've already sent her off with Brad.

http://www.saltgrassretrievers.com/

Mine at the beach.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Drundel,
I can help you get MaeBelle ready for next season. A lot of patience and committment and we can work on getting her thru that if it is recoverable.....always takes a patient handler with the passion and time to work those pups.


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

I can attest to the awesomeness that is Matty! Seeing her in action has locked down my decision to get a Boykin. Now if I can find one! Hey SCREM, am I on your list? LOL


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful pics. Really. You def have a talent with a camera. Your drone stuff you've posted too. Heck, you almost made redhead look appetizing even!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Those are some great eats. Most are missing out. We fight over it at my house. Cook it right yall. Those redheads are willing participants and very fun to watch them work. Our Texas coast is THE VERY BEST redhead hunting on this planet. Enjoy it. Its for you. The eats are worth it too.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I gutted and feathered the ducks, is that what that big ole tennis ball looking thing was :brew:


Sorry to just now answer... just now saw it... YES, it takes up 2/3 of the gut cavity... they are great fried! We used to save the gizzards and hearts from all the ducks and my mom or grandma would roast the ducks and make cornbread dressing with them and use those gizzards and hearts to make the giblet gravy... I still to this day think wood ducks and teal makes better dressing than any turkey or chicken ever did!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

SaltwaterSlick said:


> Sorry to just now answer... just now saw it... YES, it takes up 2/3 of the gut cavity... they are great fried! We used to save the gizzards and hearts from all the ducks and my mom or grandma would roast the ducks and make cornbread dressing with them and use those gizzards and hearts to make the giblet gravy... I still to this day think wood ducks and teal makes better dressing than any turkey or chicken ever did!


All of my duck hunting was in northern Iowa and Minnesota. It was mostly for Mallards, Woodies, and Teal. The Teal season was short because they are the 1st to head south. Loved to eat all of these medium rare like steak. I always saved the gizzards and hearts out of these ducks, and pheasants too. Excellent eating.

Our flyway never had many Redheads, but there was some good hunting for late season Bluebills just as the lakes were starting to freeze around the edges.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> I gutted and feathered the ducks, is that what that big ole tennis ball looking thing was :brew:


I always used to drop guys at their blinds, and go catch redfish before coming back to pick them up. Fish do not have "big ole tennis ball looking things" inside them, and I like it that way. But I have to admit, THAT is one great looking bowl of gumbo. And I'm a little envious of you guys up there having a ready source of good andouille.

I wonder if Steve could train one of those Boykins to fetch me a glass of iced tea?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Properly funded, any idea is feasible ..... lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pics. You guys are duck busters!


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow that 3rd pic is epic! Nice reading about your dog, was not really familiar with the breed.


----------

